# Nice Dayton on Auctionzip.com



## bentwoody66 (Mar 10, 2010)

Anyone in the southern Ohio area interested in a nice old Dayton should check on Auctionzip.com in Ohio. Check the auctions on March 20th. Original paint and decals, really really nice looking bike.


----------



## Bikephreak (Mar 13, 2010)

This looks like a really nice bike if anyone is interested... I wish I could bid..


----------



## walter branche (Mar 14, 2010)

hi ,i can not seem to find the bike listed ,,any help is appreciated ,,thanks wbranche@cfl.rr.com   walter branche


----------



## willardm (Mar 14, 2010)

Not easy to find but try this link and view the photo gallery.  A ballon ladies is shown first and the men's further down.

http://www.auctionzip.com/cgi-bin/auctionview.cgi?lid=802085&kwd=march 20&zip=&category=0


----------



## walter branche (Mar 14, 2010)

*thanks*

hi, thanks for the link ., i really appreciate it ,, i tried many times , before i reached out for help!!!   see ya wpb


----------



## npence (Mar 18, 2010)

What do you think a bike like that is worth Im close to the auction and thought about going. but dont know a lot about old bikes like that one. please let me know. thanks


----------



## dave the wave (Mar 18, 2010)

that bike is museum quality,worth $800-$1200


----------

